# newbie help choosing speakers please!



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

first off i am a newbie and learning about home audio. i need help choosing floorstanding and center speakers, i am all about watching movies and no music, i have a budget of $800 for all three and any help would be greatly appreciated.
what ive currently been looking at:
klipsch rc 52 or 62 center channel
klipsch rf 52 towers
again thank you.


----------



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

been reading up and see that most think that bookshelves are better for movie watching so i was thinking about klipsch rb61?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome :wave:

Couple of questions:

Do you have a subwoofer??? .... or, Are you planning to get one in the future???

Do you want a 5.1 or 7.1 system???

Can you strech your budget??? ... let's say, another $200-$300

I ask this because there's a system that has been getting good reviews ( SVS 5.1 ) ...as you can see. you'll get a complete system instead of just the front speakers ...:yes:


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

i agree with sal, if you can stretch your budget a little, the SVS system is hard to beat. If you don't have a sub, even if you buy floorstanders, you won't get that good low movie bass. How large is your room? Also, have you listened to the Klipsch's? Some people love em, and some hate em, so make sure to demo before buying if you decide to go that route.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

batman said:


> been reading up and see that most think that bookshelves are better for movie watching so i was thinking about klipsch rb61?


I disagree if you can afford them Towers or floor standers for the front are better. David mentioned SVS but if you really want a nice front sound stage I would up your budget a little bit and get maybe just the two front SVS MTS Towers first, (you can phantom the center channel to start with) they are $1400 but you wont be disappointed. Then later on get the matching MCS center for $569.
Do you have a subwoofer yet?


----------



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

dont mind streching my budget, i have a sub right now but i plan to upgrade. i have heard the klipsch and really like them. but im open to others since i am still learning.


----------



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

the svs looking interesting looking at a 7.1 to got with my onkyo 606 and ps3.


----------



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

also any ideas on a good surge protector? looking to spend around $100-200 and im sure you guys know of some to protect your investments.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

What about this  TripLite UPS  ...I'm using this model ( Smart 1000  :yes:


----------



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

thank you guys for your input, please keep giving me any advise or feedback on what speakers to which surge protector i should be using, my mind totally open to anything.


----------



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

can anyone tell me the difference between the SBS and SCS systems? I was thinking of the SBS 7.1 but saw the SCS 5.0 and i would also get the PB-10 sub and add 2 more surrounds later to complete the 7.1, which be more ideal?


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

batman said:


> can anyone tell me the difference between the SBS and SCS systems?


You'll get a little better mid-bass response with the SCS over the SBS. Either the SBS or SCS would make an excellent system.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

batman said:


> i need help choosing floorstanding and center speakers, i am all about watching movies and no music, i have a budget of $800 for all three and any help would be greatly appreciated.


I just wanted to bring these speakers to your attention. A little over budget, but a excellent value vs. performance. 


Diva by Swans 6.1 Floorstanding $849
http://www.ozhometheater.com/ozht_prodcat_htspeakers_floorstanding_6.1bc.htm

Diva by Swans C3 3-way Center Channel $329
http://www.ozhometheater.com/ozht_prodcat_htspeakers_center_c3bc.htm


----------



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

great i'll definatley look into them.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I read a lot of good things about this  JBL L880  ... specially the bigger L890 (8" woofers instead of 6") :yes:

I own the JBL Venue Stadium (discontinued) and I'm happy ... this 880/890 are better according to reviews ...:yes:

You can start with a pair and later add a center and surrounds ... you'll need a sub, but you can start with just the towers (they go down to 35Hz I think).


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

You might also want to check out Definitive Technology. I've always been a big fan of them for home theater. 

As far as surge protectors, anything will do. Unless the area you live in has extreme power issues you will not benefit from an expensive one over a cheap one.


----------



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

i'm leaning towards getting the front 3 scs and getting the surround later i have some old sony's i can use for a little while, but what sub should i get?
PC-plus 20-39, 16-46, or the PB12 NSD/2
the HT will going in a small room.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

batman said:


> , but what sub should i get? PC-plus 20-39, 16-46, or the PB12 NSD/2 the HT will going in a small room.


How big is your room??? ... Do you have space constraints??? ... I read that a cylinder is easy to place than a big box :yes:

I think SVS has in their website a calculator to get a suggestion on which sub to use according to the size of your room (here is the link www.svsound.com) :T


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Their customer service is also _very_ good. You can shoot them an email with your room layout and size and they'll recommend a subwoofer.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

thxgoon said:


> Their customer service is also _very_ good. You can shoot them an email with your room layout and size and they'll recommend a subwoofer.


:yeahthat:

E-mail them and they will give you there recommendation. Quite often, the suggest smaller than you would have chosed on your own.

JCD


----------



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

thank you guys very much, big thanks to salvasol whose been helping with every question i have! again anymore advice on anything i much appreciate it.


----------



## jliedeka (May 27, 2008)

I wouldn't necessarily recommend floorstanders for mains, especially if you have a decent sub. Within the average mortal budget (say < $2k/pair) you won't get enough bass extension for home theater. Or, if you do, you'll have to sacrifice bass tightness or something else.

I've been wrestling with this myself. I use my system about 50/50 music and HT. I would really like some floorstanders for mains with respectable extension that don't require huge compromises so I can play music using pure direct mode on my receiver. There are a few possibilities I'm considering: Monitor Audio Silver RS-6, PSB Imagine, Salk Song Towers, Revel Concerta F12s and even Axiom M60s. I haven't hard any of these speakers, I'm just going by reputation. I plan to do some serious auditioning next year.

Realistically, you can get more for your money with decent monitors coupled with a sub-woofer. The down side is getting really good integration is tricky. The up side is that a monitor, at whatever price range, will use fewer drivers and less lumber so there's more money for a better crossover and better bracing of the cabinet. I'm also leaning heavily towards Ascend Sierra 1 monitors or possibly Paradigm Signature S1s.

Jim


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

jliedeka said:


> ... I would really like some floorstanders for mains with respectable extension that don't require huge compromises so I can play music using pure direct mode on my receiver. There are a few possibilities I'm considering: Monitor Audio Silver RS-6, PSB Imagine, Salk Song Towers, Revel Concerta F12s and even Axiom M60s. I haven't hard any of these speakers, I'm just going by reputation. I plan to do some serious auditioning next year...


I heard good things about this  JBL L890  ...all owners are happy :yes:

I own the JBL Stadium (discontinued) and I like it ... the L890 is two steps above mine (according to people who owned both) ...but your judge will be your ears ... so: audition, audition, audition :bigsmile:


----------



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

There are very large numbers of 2-way speakers available with a ~6.5 inch woofer. SVS has chosen to go with a beefed-up 5.25. :whistling: Regardless, this is a very suitable type of speaker for home theater use. Most of us quickly learn that the system sounds best with identical satellites all the way around and a crossover frequency of ~80 hz. (This assumes you have an effective sub system.) This also means that the bass and power handling of many 6.5's is just fine.

My son is running 5 old school Polk RT38i speakers and a sub. My friend Mike K has 7 home-built 6.5 2-ways that use Usher drivers to go with his IB sub system. His system remains one of the finest I've heard anywhere.


----------



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

opinions on speaker wire? the ones on the svs are pretty steep at $55 are they worth it?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

batman said:


> opinions on speaker wire? the ones on the svs are pretty steep at $55 are they worth it?


I'm happy with the "Carol" brand cable I get at Home Depot. It's 12 gauge, supple enough and meets my needs for looks. Last time I bought, it was around $0.50/ft. Most people around here will probably suggest that expensive speaker wire is a waste of money and that you won't be able to tell them all apart, regardless of cost.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

:yeahthat:

Monoprice.com is another good place to look.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

batman said:


> opinions on speaker wire? the ones on the svs are pretty steep at $55 are they worth it?


One of the cheapest places is www.monoprice.com ... but if you're in a hurry, go to Lowes or HDepot and get a roll of 100' 14gauge for around $20 :bigsmile:


----------



## batman (Nov 4, 2008)

ok so i ordered the scs-01 front three and svs sub, but would like some help choosing speaker wire and connectors.
should i go 12 or 14 gauge
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10239&cs_id=1023901&p_id=2789&seq=1&format=2
banana plugs?
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10401&cs_id=1040115&p_id=2943&seq=1&format=2
also which rca cable you recommend for the sub?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

batman said:


> should i go 12 or 14 gauge


14 is fine, but if you want to get 12 is better (specially for long runs).



> banana plugs?...Also which rca cable you recommend for the sub?


They have this http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10236&cs_id=1023603&p_id=4659&seq=1&format=2, but I don't know how far is the sub from AVR, and the banana plugs are good too :T.


----------

